# I don't know about you, but I LOVE the Ed Hardy Perfume!!!



## BloodMittens (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't know why I like it so much, I do have to say that it is a bit pricey but I don't know. I got two samples from a lady at Carson's and I just had to have it. Another thing I asked for for my birthday coming up, but still, I don't know if I will be able to wait that long.

I love it that much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyone else feeling this scent besides me?


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Aug 22, 2008)

I love it, the first time I tested it I had to have it, it's freaking awesome!
It's worth the price I think, and I'm very picky about perfumes!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 22, 2008)

I will pass on it because to me it smells VERY similar to Escada's Pacific Paradise, which I have the jumbo bottle of and never use.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_I love it, the first time I tested it I had to have it, it's freaking awesome!
It's worth the price I think, and I'm very picky about perfumes!_

 
Me too! I normally don't like a lot of perfumes, I am picky. But I fell in love with it :O

Escada? I will have to check that out and see.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes, I reallyyy like it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The smell is really good not to mention the bottle is absolutely amazing! my brother just bought the cologne so I was able to check out the perfume and i love it!


----------



## *KT* (Aug 26, 2008)

I went to Ulta to check out a couple perfumes, but was already wearing something on my wrists that day.  I wanted to smell Pink Sugar again, so I sprayed that on a bicep (I had a sleeveless shirt on) and put the Ed Hardy fragrance on my other bicep and roamed the store giving them time to settle in.  So here I am, roaming around Ulta obsessively smelling one bicep, then the other...trying to decide.  Then I realize, it probably looks like I'm trying to smell my armpits.  *groan*  

I couldn't decide, so I went home hoping my hubby would be of help since he's very opinionated about my perfumes.  He liked BOTH... which never happens.  So I used that as an excuse to buy both.  =)


----------



## marissa762 (Sep 1, 2008)

have to try


----------



## *KT* (Sep 1, 2008)

My local Macy's just got in gift sets that contain 1 full sized bottle, travel sized bath gel, travel sized lotion, and travel sized perfume bottle.  Price was $75.


----------



## HeatherAnn (Sep 2, 2008)

OMG!  this is my new favorite perfume!  i smelled it in a magazine insert & went searching for it all over my hometown & nobody had it yet.  I found it like two months later while I was in Chicago for work & bough it!  Then like a week later they launched it in my hometown & it came with a free ed hardy totebag! GRRRR


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 3, 2008)

I got a sample of an Ed Hardy perfume with a Macys order, I guess he only has one perfume out?? Well i really like it too....! I should buy it...


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 3, 2008)

After reading this thread, I have got to go check this perfume out lol...The bottle design is awesome!


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 7, 2008)

I really want to try this, my cousins rave about it!


----------



## georgiabarredo (Sep 7, 2008)

last week i was in a rush and i couldn't find my perfumes... so i remembered i had free samples lying around so i sprayed it on and was like whoaaaa i have to get this i really really like this.... and it was the ed hardy perfume....!!! 

so i went online and bought the large bottle and the lotion.... ovecr the weekened i passed by a macy's and couldn't wait for my order to arrive so i went to the perfume counter and got the set... large bottle, bath gel, lotion and travel size.... sooo now i have TWO LARGE BOTTLES of it heheheh

i freaking LOVEEEE this perfume!!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 8, 2008)

I despise the brand, but I have to admit, this is a cute fragrance, and I plan to grab one from Ulta when I have the spare change.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Sep 8, 2008)

I will have to try it!


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I got a sample of an Ed Hardy perfume with a Macys order, I guess he only has one perfume out?? Well i really like it too....! I should buy it..._

 
Yep, he only has one perfume out and a cologne for men.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_Yep, he only has one perfume out and a cologne for men._

 
He's coming out with a new one this year though! Ed Hardy Love & Luck ~ new fragrances :: Now Smell This 

I love the first one too, I just haven't got around to buying it lol.


----------

